# "new" Tissot - Which Model?



## tomtecno (Apr 16, 2009)

Just got a "New" Tissot chrono off the Bay....................Needs a new strap but otherwise in reasonable condition.

The case is stamped Q662/762 TKS-BC

Anyone know which model it is and how old?

(sorry I can't post a pic but I can't get my system to co-operate with the forum. Can e-mail a pic if needed)

Cheers

Tom


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

tomtecno said:


> Just got a "New" Tissot chrono off the Bay....................Needs a new strap but otherwise in reasonable condition.
> 
> The case is stamped Q662/762 TKS-BC
> 
> ...


Tom - Yeah this is tough without a pic - email me a pic & i'll put it in the thread - pfb1313 at hotmail dot co dot uk

Would you prefer a bracelet or leather or maybe a Nato type strap?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## tomtecno (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Paul,

Thanks for that.

I've e-mailed a couple of photos to you. It doesnâ€™t have a scratch across the crystal, itâ€™s just a reflection the crystal is perfect although there is some very light scratching on the case. Basically, though, for Â£80 I reckon itâ€™s pretty good value and I like the hint of Tag Monaco about its appearance.

I ordered a genuine Tissot black leather replacement strap for it from Bablaâ€™s Jewellers yesterday â€" that should be with me tomorrow.

Cheers

Tom


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

OK Tom - Pics received & here is your watch










I did some digging & your watch is known as a Tissot 'Trickster' - If you google that you will find it is quite a well respected quartz chrono - The Tissot Ref for it is T13.1.486.52 (though this will vary depending on what strap or bracelet it is on)

As the case has a straight rather than curved edge where the strap attaches I think a brushed Watchadoo 'Lumpy' bracelet like the one on the RT diver below would work well but you may have your own ideas (?)










Regards

Paul


----------



## tomtecno (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Paul,

As I said, I ordered the correct Tissot leather strap in black for it which arrived yesterday. I had it fitted within 5 minutes of unpacking it and it's completely transformed the watch - it looks a million dollars now!

Thanks very much for your help.

Cheers

Tom

P.S. RT is lovely - is it yours?


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

tomtecno said:


> Thanks Paul,
> 
> As I said, I ordered the correct Tissot leather strap in black for it which arrived yesterday. I had it fitted within 5 minutes of unpacking it and it's completely transformed the watch - it looks a million dollars now!
> 
> ...


No the RT was 'flipped' a while ago - I am one of those here afflicted with that disease! - Watches I buy tend to be too big (as the RT was) too small, too something or other - Even when I am happy with my watches I will see something else I fancy & trade one I have to pay for the new one! - Like I said it's a disease h34r: - Mind you I've made a lot of friends here who know what I'm like (eh shawn) :lol:

Paul


----------

